# FreeBSD 64



## alie (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi guys,

I have some questions regarding FreeBSD 64

1) How stable is FreeBSD 64 on Intel Core 2 Duo machine?
2) Can i run Adobe Flash with FreeBSD 64?

Thanks


----------



## Astrit (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm running the AMD64 set on a Core 2 Duo and it's VERY stable. I haven't tried adobe flash yet, however I would bet that you'd either have to use Swfdec or the 32 bit version of flash.


----------



## vermaden (Mar 27, 2010)

> 1) How stable is FreeBSD 64 on Intel Core 2 Duo machine?


I use it on both Core 2 Duo and Core 2 Quad, runs without any problems.



> 2) Can i run Adobe Flash with FreeBSD 64?


Yes, I have working flash on amd64 in linux_compat with native Firefox.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 27, 2010)

Same as Vermaden.


----------



## nekoexmachina (Mar 27, 2010)

> 2) Can i run Adobe Flash with FreeBSD 64?


I'm running flash on amd64 with x86 standart linux emulator, and it's kinda faster, then amd64 native flash in linux, as for me.


----------



## hermes (Mar 27, 2010)

Gnash is currently working natively with Firefox on amd64 for flash 10 videos (Youtube), so Iâ€™d rather use that than linux emulation + proprietary flash plugin.


----------



## thuglife (Mar 27, 2010)

There is also Chromium and Opera with html5 support for youtube videos.


----------



## rden (Mar 27, 2010)

Running fine on quad core, firefox and flash.

Followed the handbook instructions, worked first time (including connection to wireless router).


----------

